# Man bites police dog!



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/local-beat/Man-Sinks-Teeth-Into-Police-Dog-104520999.html?dr


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I have to admit, I've never bitten a dog during training to see how he would react. 

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Great, something else I must incorporate in my dog training :-?

That dude has some really bad issues. Now he can brag to his homies he "bit" a police dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tackled and bit one of mine on the muzzle for growling at me. 
I was young and the dog was crazy. 

Curious how the dog responded after/during the bite!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

I suppose they'll need to quarantine the dog to make sure the perp doesn't carry rabies and look for his gold toof in the dog's fur :lol:=D>:lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Tackled and bit one of mine on the muzzle for growling at me.
> I was young and the dog was crazy.



Bob,

The dog wasn't the only one


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Bob,
> 
> The dog wasn't the only one



HEY! I'm just a nice old granpa!  .........now. :-D;-)


----------

